# I so want



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I will give who ever donates this a special account with no advertising, and some free t-shirts with some other freebies. Heck, I will even personaly thank you in person.

I tend to search ebay every once in a while, and I tend to see this car often. I can't help thinking about it. It might not be my McClarion F1, but boy the fun I could have.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=4550368884&category=6312&sspagename=WDVW

In case anyone is wondering, its only about 3 hours away from me. :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

heh $20k? oh yea I can afford that easily...my car costed $1k


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

never did have too much respect for lotus, they just rip off Lamborghini and Ferrari bodies and put them on slower cars. If I'm gonna pay 50,000 for a car it better not look like an 80,000 dollar car. It makes sense to me and that's all that matters :grin:


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

You better be real skinny and have little feet...not much room in that machine...plus the pedals are real close in those things...


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

This is to sad. I think I would have bought you that car if I would have seen this post in time. :4-dontkno


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I so want this carrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



go here for my car(well yours) 

looks like this

go here once again 

With the blue, and Union Jack on top. But with white racing stripes, and a cool interior.


----------

